# Canon in D.....rant



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, laaa, laa laa laaa, laa laa laaa la la la la la laa laaaaa, the most overrplayed song? I think so.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

But when a dude actually plays it right, you gotta admit, it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

noobcake said:


> But when a dude actually plays it right, you gotta admit, it's pretty damn cool.


The only challenging part of the song is the sweeping lol

The melody is sort of nice though, but since the song has been so overplayed, it has lost its effectiveness. It won't be long before Canada starts using this song as a weapon of mass destruction in Afghanistan. Can you just imagine all the little Afghan boys and girls singing "Laa la la laa, la la laa, la la la la la la laaaa...." and so on. I don't think thats humane at all.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Amazing Video!


----------

